# Big sit bone number? I've got your saddle!



## Woogie1 (Jun 21, 2010)

So, After getting back into riding after a few years off, I came to realize that my saddle wasn't cutting it. I went to my Specialized dealer and got my sit bones measured and to my surprise, the number was 148. I decided to try the brand new 2011 Specialized Phenom Expert 155mm, and couldn't be happier! The difference was night and day right off the bat. This is a competitive XC saddle (I don't know the weight, but it seems lighter than my old Sell Italia Flite Gel). It's extremely low profile, with a carbon fiber re-enforced body, and hollow Ti rails. 

I highly recommend this saddle, and with so many different sizes available, it can fit almost anyone! Available in 130, 143, and 155 sizes.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

looks like a killer seat.... have to measure my SIT BONES and see if i would fit one of those...


----------



## Woogie1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Here are some pics of the saddle.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

you must have a tiny butt... my girls a physical therapist so she knows how to measure the sit bones.. im about 200mm..... (im a bigger guy)


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Glad you found a saddle that is comfortable. That can be a long, expensive road to travel.

However, looking at the second shot and given that you are posting on the Clydesdale page, I would say that bent saddle rails could be in your future. If that is really where your saddle needs to be positioned, I would look into a setback post or at a minimum, a setback clamp design.


----------



## Woogie1 (Jun 21, 2010)

You're right! I didn't even notice that! I had it set up correctly but took a major fall this weekend. I'm guessing the saddle shifted back on me! 


Good eye.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi,

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but the Spesh BG saddles are not clyde friendly.

I am 220lb, have a dropper seatpost (so never sit on a downhill) The rails bent in a few weeks. same with the replacment.

BG makes some great stuff, but their saddles were a mega fail.

If you have wide sit bones do not rule out womens saddles (not the armchair ones, but performance) as they are designed for wider sit bones as standard.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I have both an BG Alias and Avatar and used them for several months while weighing 280lbs to 300lbs, running them at full height and never bent or broke a rail. I have never bent or broke a rail on any saddle. I do mount them so the clamp is as far rearward on the rails as possible. Most (all if I'm being honest) people I have seen that bend or break rails don't.


----------



## crump582 (Apr 8, 2010)

Anyone have a link to buy one? I saw a couple sites talk about the BG saddles, but didn't see any to buy...


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

At your closest dealer or specialized


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

My BG saddles failed in '08, are yours a more modern version, they may have fixed the issue?


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Mine may even be a little older than that. I believe they were both first generation Alias and Avatar (both 155mm width) saddles. I have also spent some time on a BG Sonoma (175mm width) with no issues.

I just went out to the garage and snapped these pics of the Alias. The Avatar was from the same year.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

> you must have a tiny butt... my girls a physical therapist so she knows how to measure the sit bones.. im about 200mm..... (im a bigger guy)


I bet she measured wrong! Most people's sit bones are in the 135-150 range...this includes women. The widest saddle that I know of is 165mm wide(assuming you are not talking about, comfort saddles)...Go to a LBS and get your butt remeasured!


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Yogii said:


> I bet she measured wrong! Most people's sit bones are in the 135-150 range...this includes women. The widest saddle that I know of is 165mm wide(assuming you are not talking about, comfort saddles)...Go to a LBS and get your butt remeasured!


x2............................remeasure at the LBS.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

I bent the rails of two different Avatar Gels clamped like that. I'm a svelte 290.


----------



## jeffn5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Im very new to this. When you talk about getting your sit bones measured this sounds a bit creepy. Not trying to be a smart ass. But how does this work?


----------



## kenny fluke (Apr 17, 2010)

i just had my sitbones measured. got that same saddle in a 143. i weigh 240ish and have been riding the old style phenom in a 130. huge difference. 

jeff- at the specialized dealer they have a foam block you sit on and it leaves an impression in the foam to measure the width. i thought creepy too but was really simple. worth doing.


----------



## jeffn5 (Aug 8, 2010)

kenny fluke said:


> i just had my sitbones measured. got that same saddle in a 143. i weigh 240ish and have been riding the old style phenom in a 130. huge difference.
> 
> jeff- at the specialized dealer they have a foam block you sit on and it leaves an impression in the foam to measure the width. i thought creepy too but was really simple. worth doing.


 THANKS . JUST WENT TO LBS AND PUT MORE DOUGH DOWN ON MY BIKE ON LAYAWAY. GETTING ALL WORKED UP. COUPLE MORE WEEKS


----------

